# Just did a belt change



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

I just did a belt change and thought I would share a bit of info 

Once you get the air filter components out, you have all the access you need to get the belt changed from the top of the engine. 

You will need an 11/16 box wrench, 12 point. 








This will go on the "star" looking bolt on the tensioner. Once it is on, push/pull the wrench towards the back of the car. Once you have it moved, pull the belt off of the water pump.








Putting the belt back on will be tight if you have big hands. I started with getting it on the crank then over to the ac compressor. I then pulled it up and got it pinched and pushed it back towards the alternator. Once that was on I got the wrench back on the tensioner, pulled it towards the back of the car as far as I could and got the belt back over the water pump.

Overall it too a few tries, a few positions to get it all back ok. My belt was definitely stretched at 100k miles, no cracks. But did show wear. I am glad it is swapped out. This was the old belt








I also swapped in a new air filter and fuel filter. These both ha e about 50k miles on them:















Hope this info helps someone out!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the post. The belt looks decent for 100k miles. Still good to replace before a problem. Fuel and air filters look like they could use a bit shorter change interval.


----------

